# Toshiba 57H82 Screen is Green



## Love To Fixit (Apr 18, 2013)

Greetings.
This is my first post. After reading a bunch of other threads I decided to join. After reading the Troubleshooting and DIY stickys I am sure this is the right place. 

My Toshiba 57H82 Projection TV shows programming only in green. The blue and red colors do not. That is as of today. A couple of days ago it was only the red that was out. But here is the strange (to me) part. If I press the menu button the icons show up in full color, red, blue, green. etc. I can enter the convergence screen and again all three colors show up, and I can movew the little X's around. So I checked to be sure the satelite box was working by hooking up another TV, with the same cables, and that TV worked fine. I then used a DVD player and checked each input and input type, cable, the yellow RCA, RGB or component, and they all only show up on the screen in green. I took off the back and looked around, but all I could tell was that nothing was obviously unhooked or burnt. I did use some canned air to blow off the dust, but obviously that did not help. The red color went out slowly, sort of off and on for a few days, but today the blue is out as well and it does not come and go. Just green all day. So my conclusion: My TV is capable of displaying all colors, but the signal coming from the source is lost st somewhere between the connectors on the back and the "tubes" that project the colors. 

Any Ideas? 
Thanks to all who read this and especially any who have some advice and reply
Mike


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Probably the Hyper Module. It commonly has lots of bad caps and bad connections. Most of the bad caps are the 10uF and 100uF caps but there coulld be many more. Be very careful about damaging and repairing the traces on the board if you try to repair it.


----------



## HanaS (Aug 9, 2013)

I agree with lcaillo


----------

